# Beer Can Chicken



## storm2k (Jun 12, 2004)

I have noticed a few things/recipes/ideas in here for beer can chicken. I am real wary of this and can validate my worries. I do not believe this is safe at all and just on principles would warn everyone against it unless you do it in a safe manner.  The melting point of aluminum (pure) is 660.37 °C or 1220.666 °F. Most "beer" cans are not "pure" aluminum and contain various other elements, including the paint on the can. I figure that you're cooking this painted can to at least 1/3 of its melting point for whatever meat, steaks or chicken, some ppl do fajitas this way. So, you're definately smoking and infusing all the paint fumes at the least and who knows what else into a raw chicken. I suspect the melt point on a beer can is alot lower than that stated for pure aluminum, probably like 900-1000F, hell maybe lower than what your cooking it at. To see what I mean do this, take a styrofoam cup, fill it with water. Put a bic lighter or a torch on a low flame to the outside of the cup. As long as you do not "pressure burst" with the flame you can hold the flame there a long time, it will only burn the cup down to the level of the liquid, even on the outer layers, all the way to the bottom of the cup, it will still hold water, so you could pour the beer in a styrofoam cup as long as the grill was cool and flat as you set it down (I think), and cook the chicken over that. I suspect this is the same with the aluminum can, the liquid is preventing the final breakdown. An easy test would be to set your gril at the specified temp, weigh a totally empty beer can, put the can in a cast iron skillet and let it sit in the grill for like 4 hours. See what happens. I am not going to do this as I am not that bored and would not cook anything like this anyway, but I just wanted people to realize this may be very dangerous, and/or have implications to your health as yet unknown. I smoke so I don't care, counting on the big C or a MI to take me out lol. There are all kinds of info sites regarding links between Alzheimers and Aluminum, just google it. I just think smoking, eating metal isn't real healthy, have a marlboro and take a geritol iron pill if you need both. For the "beer can chicken" , take a oven safe (to like 600f) stoneware mug, knock the handle off of it and put the chicken over that after you pour a beer into it and proceed as recipe states. The can is not a fundamental part of this recipe (or if it is and ppl say it tastes different with a can than with a stone or iron, then guess what, they like the taste of aluminum, it should not taste much different, but makes you think about all the things of whether beer taste better in a bottle or a can, should be same right?), you can cut the chicken up and do it in a dutch oven, or don't cut it, the beer and the steaming process is the main thing. Just a warning, like I said, I do not know and no proof exists but a thin piece of metal on hi temp seems that metal is going to melt and go somewhere, and you may eat it.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jun 13, 2004)

Storm, I have to say that I have never seen anyone provide as much thought and contemplation on a subject as you have, especially regarding beer-up-the-butt chicken! LOL!!! In all seriousness, you do have an interesting argument. I would think that the overall temp of the can would be stabilized by the contact of the chicken but the bottom of the can would be subject to the high temps that might evaporate any ink near the bottom of the can. In any case, you would probably have to cook and eat this every meal for the rest of your life to produce even a minor health threat. I'm a Camel Light man myself, so I don't really care either!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well since I have heard of the beer up the butt chicken I have wanted to try it.   But now that you bring up this point...hmmm maybe I will find another "safe" method.  Purhaps using a different container to hold the beer is the answer.....thanks for insight on this....Heck maybe I'll just stick to deep frying the whole bird instead....now theres a taasty feast all in itself!

American cigerettes have nothing compared to Canadian cigerettes...lmao...Players girl here boys......


----------



## ChuckD41 (Jun 14, 2004)

I take umbridge with your comments about the unsafety of preparing beer can chicken.    

First:  the usual cooking temp in your grill must be kept down to about 300-325 degrees.  Must not dry out the chicken.

Second:  You cook beer can chicken over indirect heat with the lid down.  In essence you are emulating an oven with your grill.

Third:  You will need to put a drip pan under the chicken to keep the chicken fat from dripping into your grill and possibly igniting.

Point:   The can should never be subjected to the kind of direct heat you are talking about that would be sufficient to melt the can.  And, if you do not want to use a beer can (which I do not) you can get a low cost metal rack made for this purpose.   

I find that the biggest problem with this cooking method is that if the chicken is much bigger than 3 lbs, the chicken's center of gravity, when place on the beer can is much to high, causing the chicken to fall over, thus wasting your "basting liquid"!


Now, what we should be discussing is what is the best brand of beer (and type), ale pilsner or lager, that we should be using to optimise our efforts.

ChuckD


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2004)

I have always cooked my beer can chicken using indirect heat on a grill.  Most of the time I smoke them though.  On the grill takes about 2 hours and in the smoker takes about 5-6 hours.

My chickens are usually closer to 3.5 to 4 lbs.  But a regular beer can still works, you just have to position the legs of the chicken in front of the can.  I use Budweiser for some reason, don't know why really.  It's not as weak as a light beer and I'd hate to spend a lot of money on the specialty beers.  

I do think that if my grill got up to 660 degrees I would not not be able to get close enough to it to get that burned bird off!  

I do, however, see your concern storm2k.  I see no problem using one of the ceramic holders where you pour the beer into the center cup then place the chicken over it.  They usually have an area to catch the drippings too and you can place potatoes in this space.

I'm a huge fan of apple juice when smoking a pork butt.  When I smoke my chickens I do use the beer cans but I still put apple juice in my pan.

(I ate at a steak house in Orlando that grilled everything on their indoor 1,400° grill that you couldn't get within 8 feet of.  The poor guy grilling was a tad warm


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jun 14, 2004)

When cooking with beer I know of a surprisingly large group of people who swear by Old Milwaukee. I just cook with whatever I'm drinking at the time. Usually the cheap stuff.


----------



## MJ (Jun 14, 2004)

I swear by that to Charcoal. Probably becauce it's the cheapest beer I can find!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not so sure I will ever do beer-can chicken again. Storm sounds to be very brainy.


----------



## lindatooo (Jun 14, 2004)

I ask you...are we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




????

Fire is dangerous - there are always risks when you get near it!  What is cooking without a few risks?

Isn't that why God made bandaids and asprin?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jun 14, 2004)

LOL Linda! As always, you right on the mark!


----------



## MJ (Jun 14, 2004)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> I ask you...are we
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I am A


----------

